# There is work to be done in Africa



## VictorBravo (Jun 27, 2007)

I just saw this story. At first I was hoping that the gospel was indeed being spread, despite the Pentecostal trappings.

But this excerpt seemed sad:



> America's preachers have long grasped the potential material rewards of their spiritual gifts.
> 
> Hinn has said he earns up to $1 million a year, lives in a $10 million seaside mansion and owns a private jet. Creflo Dollar, who visited Uganda this month, drives a Rolls Royce.
> 
> ...





http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070626/lf_nm/africa_pentecostals_dc


----------

